# Using wolves to eradicate cwd, a no win solution



## terry (Sep 13, 2002)

Monday, February 14, 2011 


THE ROLE OF PREDATION IN DISEASE CONTROL: A COMPARISON OF SELECTIVE AND NONSELECTIVE REMOVAL ON PRION DISEASE DYNAMICS IN DEER 


Journal of Wildlife Diseases, 47(1), 2011, pp. 78-93 © Wildlife Disease Association 2011


http://chronic-wasting-disease.blogspot.com/2011/02/role-of-predation-in-disease-control.html


----------



## sandbur6 (Nov 29, 2007)

terry-Like you, I have wondered if wolves will spread CWD faster and over greater distances through pass through in their feces of the prions.

And we hope that exposure of another species to CWD over time will NOT lead to another form of disease. Not in humans, and not in canines.

It makes me consider how many of these diseases have been created through the actions of humans.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA (Dec 13, 2003)

Not to mention the killer diseases the wolf can have too. :yikes:


----------

